# Cyp yunnanense and farreri



## fundulopanchax (May 26, 2011)

Here are two new bloomers for us: 

Cyp yunnanense is a very nice small species. Looks a lot like macranthos but with nice tall stems. Growing in pot since a seedling (from Phytesia) for several years to first bloom.

Cyp farreri is like a miniature fasciolatum. Growing in a pot in Paul Perakos' garden.


----------



## fbrem (May 26, 2011)

unstoppable


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2011)

Interesting, I must get more cyps.


----------



## Heather (May 26, 2011)

Wow! those two are very paph like! Keep 'em coming Ron!


----------



## tocarmar (May 26, 2011)

Ron,
Very Sweet!!! Do you have these in mass production???


----------



## etex (May 26, 2011)

:drool: :drool: WOW- I love the first one!!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 26, 2011)

Amazing! I really like yunnanense.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 26, 2011)

etex said:


> :drool: :drool: WOW- I love the first one!!



Me, too!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 27, 2011)

Two lovely rarities Ron. Can you give a sense of how big they are compared to a more common species like C. reginae? 



tocarmar said:


> Do you have these in mass production???



Sure Tom, but you'll have to wait til 2020 for the fire sale :rollhappy:


----------



## Hien (May 27, 2011)

The first one is gorgeous , sort of fashion runway .


----------



## Dido (Jun 1, 2011)

great plant you have there,
keep on trying. 

Did you try to grow the seeds, with dry one we were not that succesfull, 
do you know when it is the best time to seed them green how many days.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 2, 2011)

Not in mass production, yet! farreri did not produce much pollen in its first year. I want to let yunnanense mature another year before selfing it - and hopefully one of its sibs will bloom so it will not be an actual selfing. I have pollenated first bloomers before and it usually results in their not blooming for several years thereafter. I did take yunanense pollen and make a number of crosses - some repeats of old ones and some new ones.

These are both small species. Farreri is about 6 inches tall and the flower is about the size of Cyp Gisela. Yunnanense is 7 inches tall and the flowers are also about the size of Gisela. Looking forward to making lovely small hybrids with these. 

For green podding - certainly the best way for the dark colored species in my experience - I always take at 6 weeks for all species and hybrids. If your climate is very cool you may want to wait 7 or 8 weeks (which I also do if the spring has been very cool).


Ron


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice colour!!!!!


----------

